# transitioning 4 month old from family bed to crib



## scroyce (Feb 23, 2009)

so we tried this and it was super hard on us. also baby wouldn't settle unless pacifier was in her mouth and every time it fell out she woke up and fussed so back i went. i lasted for about 2 hours and then brought her back to our bed where she did the same thing. she tries to get her thumb when this happens but that doesn't help. any thoughts?


----------



## BeantownBaby9 (Jan 15, 2009)

4mo old is probably the WORST time to try moving a LO, unfortunately. You have teeth maybe and the 4mo sleep regression. There is a reason she wants a paci in her mouth all night, because she would prefer it be you. When she is in bed, do you let her nurse?


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

I agree 4 months is a really hard time. DD moved out of our bed and her bassinet (in and out of both throughout the night) at around 6 months. She spent the first few hours asleep in her crib and the rest of the night after she woke up, in our bed. Can you attach a co-sleeper or bassinet in the meantime? It can help the transition for both parties.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

What is your reason for transitioning?

IMO babies need to sleep with mama.

-Angela


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

My vote would be lose the paci, insert breast, go back to sleep







My ds is just about 18 months and I still feel like he's way to young to sleep alone!


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

4 months is a really hard time for sleep in babies. I had heard about it, and I have experienced it with both my kids. They start learning new skills, like rolling over, sitting up, grabbing things.... and their little minds and bodies just.don't.stop. If they stir awake just a smidge they immediately start practicing their skills....and then they wake themselves up the rest of the way. and then they need help to get back to sleep again. I would hold off on moving to a new bed for a few more months. They really do rest easier when they feel your warmth and solidness. You are a reassurance that some things stay the same when others are constantly changing.


----------



## Gnatty (Jan 10, 2008)

I spent weeks pondering how to gently transition our now 11 month LO out of our bed to make room for the baby on the way. Finally I bought a toddler bed with side rail and that has been working for the past three days for naps and for most of the night as well.

We spent a little time trying to transition to a crib, but it just wasn't worth it. He didn't get settled as well and rarely slept very long even if I got him set down asleep.

With the toddler bed, I can lie down with him and nurse him off to sleep, and he does a lot better.

Just wanted to offer that and say if you are willing to wait it may get easier for you because you'll have more options.

My only other thought is that baby may just be restless because it is a new spot. You may want to keep trying for a little while to see if it gets better.


----------



## scroyce (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks. she hated the co-sleeper







we'll keep trying. i didn't know it would be stressful on us not having her in bed with us.


----------



## scroyce (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks. i didn't factor any of that in to the timing of the transition. makes sense. we love having her in bed with us but figured she should try having her own space. mother-in-law coming in april overnight so we need to start sometime.


----------



## scroyce (Feb 23, 2009)

mother in law coming in april to stay overnight to watch baby so we need to do it sometime. also pressure from family.


----------



## gromero (Apr 14, 2008)

Are you breast feeding? When you mil is coming over to stay the night, are you going to be gone for the night also and mil will be watching your dd?

If not, then don't worry about it! The issues your family has with cosleeping is exactly that...THEIR issues, not yours. Your mama instincts are telling you to bring her to bed for a reason...follow them. Babies spent 9 months in your womb, all bundled up, hearing mamas voice and mamas heart beating day and night. To then be seperated from that can be a scary thing.

I have coslept with all of my kids until they were about 2ish years old, but my dd who is 5 is still in bed with me along with the baby (dh works nights).


----------



## scroyce (Feb 23, 2009)

hi gina, yeah i breastfeed 95% of the time and supplement with formula when needed. i always breastfeed her at night before bed and if she wakes. mil coming end of april to let my hubby and i go away for the first time since the baby was born.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

why are you supplementing with formula? Come over to the breastfeeding forums









Tell your in-laws to stick it









Babies belong with mama.

-Angela


----------



## gromero (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scroyce* 
hi gina, yeah i breastfeed 95% of the time and supplement with formula when needed. i always breastfeed her at night before bed and if she wakes. mil coming end of april to let my hubby and i go away for the first time since the baby was born.


Maybe I am missing it, but are you going to be gone over night, or just for a few hours in the evening?

And ditto what Angela said.


----------



## scroyce (Feb 23, 2009)

some times i just need a break or if we're out to dinner or shopping, etc. it's easier with formula. also when someone else has her all day and i can't be there formula is the best option . i can't always pump and don't have a huge supply stored up. based on what i've read i think we'll wait and try the transition in another month or so. she slept with us last night and we all did much better. she got a bit restless around 4:00 so i nursed her back to sleep until just after 6:00.


----------



## scroyce (Feb 23, 2009)

hi gine, sorry, we're going overnight. first night alone since ba by was born.


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scroyce* 
some times i just need a break or if we're out to dinner or shopping, etc. it's easier with formula. also when someone else has her all day and i can't be there formula is the best option . i can't always pump and don't have a huge supply stored up. based on what i've read i think we'll wait and try the transition in another month or so. she slept with us last night and we all did much better. she got a bit restless around 4:00 so i nursed her back to sleep until just after 6:00.

Are you saying she only woke up once in the night (at 4:00) to be nursed? If so, that is awesome! I don't think just because you are going away for a night that you need to move her out of your bed completely. Maybe get her to sleep in her crib for naps? How would your MIL feel about sleeping with her while you all are away?


----------



## scroyce (Feb 23, 2009)

yeah she typically sleeps all night. goes to sleep betwwen 8-8:30. wakes anywhere from 3:30-5:15. i nurse and she sleeps for a few more hours. she doesn't really nap. falls asleep on the boppy after i nurse but only for 10-20 minutes so not worth going to her room as by the time i get there she's awake.


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

DS is like that too with naps, though theyve been getting longer recently. but if i tried to take him to his crib he'd be awake, so i lay him on the couch or just hold him.

That is really young to go out of town overnight, but I think you should just stick with what is obviously working great for you all (cosleeping) and not mess that up. I would kill for a night of only one waking!







DS wakes 6-10 times per night!

i would just talk to MIL and see if she can sleep with baby? or try reading "the no cry sleep solution" if you really want to transitiom her to her own crib.


----------



## scroyce (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks catie. i'll certainly check out that book. i work from home a few days a week so most of her naps are on the boppy while i'm on the computer. napping in the crib would be awesome...maybe some day.


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

it is mainly about helping your baby sleep through the night, but there is a section in there on transitioning to their crib from the family bed. Since your LO already sleeps through the night it will probably be pretty easy I would think. Good luck!


----------



## gromero (Apr 14, 2008)

I agree with LadyCatherine...it is kinda young to be going away overnight. You guys have a really good night routine going on right now, I wouldn't want to mess with a good thing.

Yay though that she sleeps through the night with only one waking!!! I am jealous, lol. Ds is up 4-10 times a night!


----------



## scroyce (Feb 23, 2009)

we actually put her to bed in her crib last night and i slept on an air bed next to her crib. made it easier to sooth her rather than being in another room. she got restless about 2:00 so nursed her as she hadn't eaten since before7:00pm and she went right back down. woke ujp just after 4:00, nursed her again and then brought her back to bed with us until almost 8:00. we've been putting her in her crib for short spurts during the day for tummy time and to look at her mobiel and get her acclimated to the space.


----------

